# My first lures



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my first couple lures, there was a third but it didn't come out so well  . I've had these cut out for some time now but just finally got an airbrush Monday. They defintitely have their flaws but I'm happy with them for a first attempt. This is a great board, I spent hours reading threads before I started anything, and Rod (rjbass) helped me out a bunch via PM's. Anyways, I just wanted to say thanks for sharing all this information, you guys really cut the learning curve for us newbs.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm telling you that for your first baits those are outstanding....they don't look like first time baits. Keep it up and I will be getting pointers from you....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm with Rod; those don't look at all like first time baits. Great work!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You are "jerkin" our chains...if those are your first, you pegged them! I like the color schemes, scaling and overall finish...those look great!!!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate it, though my crappy camera does help  I have done re-coats with e-tex before with some of my beat up trolling lures but that was the extent of my experience. You guys pretty much have it all laid out here it just takes a lot of reading to put it all together. I got the airbrush from Dixie art Monday, got a few tips from Rod on Tuesday and started painting lures on Wednesday.

Those lures used to be the cedar siding on my house. I actually cut them out a few years ago along with 2 jerkbaits from some wood a buddy gave me but never had the confidence to go any further until I found this site and saw the amazing lures you guys were turning out. I already sealed the jerkbaits and have a coat of e-tex curing on them now so hopefully they turn out alright and I can post a few pics next week. Thanks again for all the information and the good review.

Scott


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in agreement with the rest of the guys, those are outstanding for your first baits. Keep up the good work and keep posting those pics.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job!
I'm just starting too and I agree that all the info needed to get started is right here on OGF.

Brian


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

awsome baits, the first one is my favorite i wish my first ones turned out that, nice.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I just finished the 2 jerkbaits I had cut out and refinished the 3rd crank I didn't like from the first batch. I found some really cool material at a craft shop that changes colors when you turn it different directions. It's hard to get a picture of but you get the general idea, the effect is way better in person though. It's the same material on both lures but it's over black on the crankbait so it shows the greens/golds more and on the jerkbait it's over white so it shows the pinks/blues/golds more. I shrank the pictures way down so I didn't waste a bunch of bandwidth on the site so I hope they come out OK.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You are definitely a fast learner....nice baits, I really like that first jerk bait.
Keep em coming.

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Jerkin- nice cluster of lures here, mylar can give a great flash - as Rod says , you are picking it up fast - wait until you get a fish on one, you will be lost cause then, hope you are not married!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The second batch is even nicer. Rod put you on the right track. I can see by the Tee'd hooks, you're pretty serious about your muskies. You're going to be hooked on this hobby big time!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again for the encouragement guys, not to mention all the pointers! I really enjoy doing this, my wife laughs at me when she comes down to do laundry and I'm just sitting there watching them turn on the drying rack I built, lol.

The jerkbaits work great, I tried them out before I painted them, really erratic and lots of belly roll. I cut a steeper angle for the lip on the cranks to keep them shallower and they have lots of roll on their horizontal axis but no side to side (wagging) on the vertical axis. Haven't decided if that's good or bad yet, I suppose I'll have to let the fish tell me.

There is so much to learn and try to remember that I had to start a word document with a list of things and keep it at the bench with me until it all soaks in. I should probably try to reformat that a little and post it in the tips thread, might be some helpful info for 1st time builders. It's mostly just simple little things that don't get talked about but you never think of until you start building. But there are a few things I learned here that I need reminded of also.

I just wanted to say thanks to the site owners for supplying such a great forum to share information and to everyone who participates, the tips and tricks that can be learned here are invaluable.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look fabulous! nice work.


----------

